# Fumoto drain plug washer



## vr6_frk (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys;

Will be installing fumoto drain plug this weekend. The plug comes with the fibre washer which I kinda don't like, however, I'm planning to replace it with the regular aluminum washer. the only concern I have is the width of the washer. Yes or no for the aluminum washer?


----------



## BravoR (Oct 20, 2017)

I installed a Fumoto valve on my 2009 Jeep Grand Cherokee Diesel, on my first oil change. I used the fiber washer that came with Fumoto Valve. It has never loosened, or leaked. In fact, there is no sweating of oil at all, anywhere near the gasket. After 9 years and 50 000 miles, it's bone dry.

I wouldn't hesitate to use the supplied fiber washer. It is very good quality.


----------



## vr6_frk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet, fiber washer it is.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried this valve on my former 2013 Tiguan but it started leaking due to the washer cracking.
I most likely had it too tight but was just trying to get it lined up. If I were to do this again I'd 
most likely use something else such as a high temp threadlock or silicone gasket product.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Had the fumoto on my old 08 passat. Over 200,000 miles and never leaked

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

The best advice is to throw the Fuma in the trash.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

So, after placing the Fumoto valve in the bottom of my toolbox for 2 years due to leaks on the Tiguan and not having a replacement fiber washer, I realized it also fits my recently acquired '13 Beetle 2.5L. found the replacement washer at Advanced Auto Parts and sealed up nicely on the 2.5L, adding some teflon plumber's thread tape for added insurance.

My concerns, even though it works, is that it points down, at an angle, protruding perhaps an inch below the oil pan. I don't anticipate any problems since I rarely drive off road in the Beetle, but I'll wait and see how smoothly the next oil change goes before considering a switch back to plug. So far, no leaks! :laugh:


----------

